
The Moon Is Full of Money: Capitalism in Space - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/52/the-hive/the-moon-is-full-of-money
======
Nokinside
It would be nice to see actual economic analysis of space economy. Usually you
see just the listing of potential resources and their nominal price.

We know delta V's required to reach moon and asteroids. Space also has solar
energy. What is needed is basic ballpark analysis based on opportunity costs,
EOREI analysis etc.

Currently space based business is mostly satellite TV. Launch services and
satellite manufacturing and satellite operators and other services combined
are < 20% of what satellite TV revenue is.

